# Carter Handle Mod



## swarth (Aug 27, 2013)

Before:






After (terrible photo):


----------



## Don Nguyen (Aug 27, 2013)

That's a really cool little one from Carter.

Did you not like the dropped butt and slight swell?


----------



## swarth (Aug 27, 2013)

I liked the look...but it wasn't working for me in a pairing grip. I may shorten it a bit yet.


----------

